# Does this look familiar?



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I have been looking for a big shed style building with a big door so I could put the walthers overhead crane onto it. And I found exactly what im looking for on a YouTube video, the only problem is, i dont know who makes it or if it could be scratch built. It anyone knows and can help me out, that would be awesome, Thanks!

https://youtu.be/JMFoaEX4wms?t=95


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't recognize it. That overhead crane would work with any number of kits from Walthers or many other manufacturers. Pikestuff is usually a good source for modern industrial buildings.

It's a pretty simple structure. It might be kitbashed or scratchbuilt. And, for the record, the only real limits to what you can make using these methods are your own skill and imagination.

On the other hand, have you tried just going to the Walthers website and browsing through the building kits available? Sure, they don't carry everything, but they have over 4000 structure kits in HO alone.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Before I found that building in that video, I was planning on doing a free build with 2 of the pikestuff kits, the 2 staff engine house and the fire house. 

Id make it a 5 stall facility but open up the door sections for the fire house into one big door for the overhead crane to use


----------

